# The Lonestar Thread



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

Mesa/Boogie Lonestar (Classic or Special) thread.

If you have pics, comments or questions, this is the thread for it.

----

I'll start...

...about a week ago I picked up a Lonestar Special (1x12 combo) and I'm liking it alot. It's been a few years since I last had a combo and I didn't realize how much I missed having one. I've drug this new amp around with me to a few places and after a couple of setups/teardowns I've got it down to 3.5 minutes from when I start unpacking to when I'm putting the guitar on and flipping the switch off standby, and around 5 minutes for a semi-leisurely pack up. Adding the TTE to the loop adds around another minute and a half on both ends.

Further, I'm liking the headroom. It has a good balance for me... enough to make it loud, yet not so much it's hard to grind at lower volumes. It never seems to mush out like other low powered amps I've had/tried... previous 30 watters I've owned always seemed to overdrive too early and loose their clarity, however the LSS will stay clean quite late and always seems to have a nice, percussive attack to it.

I even plugged the LSS into my fullstack today and while it really didn't add _that_ much volume over the 1x12, the tone was so full and warm it was hard to imagine anyone telling me to turn it down. It's pretty sweet.

I'm thinking I'm going to add a 1x12 extension cab in order to open up the headroom just a touch more, or make it so that I can spread a speaker to the opposite side of the stage in small venues where I'm un-mic'd. I'm also considering a pair of Fender tilt back legs.

I think this amp is a winner. 










"Pedalboard" (Boss pedal controls delay on/off)









One trip to the car.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well it could just be the two of us but what the hell :smile:

I've had mine about 1 month of playing time also. Had to return it initially for what turned out to be a shorted power tube but it's been perfect since. I must say that without a doubt this is the best sounding, most versatile amp I've ever owned, and yes I've owned many amps. I really love both channels, and all power settings, 5, 15, and 30 Watts.The reverb is wonderful and I'm a reverb junky. I'll have to take better pics but for now here are a couple. I haven't even considered swapping tubes yet, which is amazing, it's still full of Mesa crap.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I see our settings aren't far off. the first pic is where I've settled, give or take a minor twist depending on overall volume and if I'm with the band or just playing in the office.


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

davetcan said:


> Well it could just be the two of us but what the hell


Maybe someday someone else will join our duet and make us a trio. sdsre

I see our settings aren't far off. the first pic is where I've settled, give or take a minor twist depending on overall volume and if I'm with the band or just playing in the office.[/QUOTE]

Mine have been tweaked a bit from where they are in the picture, but not by much. Mostly just working on the balance between channel 1 and 2. Channel 1 is my 'foundation' and I try to get channel 2 to sound like a more driven, more aggressive version of channel 1. As such, I run it with the drive engaged, thickness toggle on 'normal', and try to add some more midrange in the process.

It's funny though... I've spent the last few years chasing a tone I've been hearing in my head and not finding it with British amps. I thought it was the low to mid gain crunch of a Hiwatt or Orange... turns out it was an hotrodded Fender with EL84s. Who would'a thunk it?.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

In my opinion, one of the 2 most underrated Mesa products (the other being the original .50 Caliber). Imagine boutique-like cleans and thick, rich gain with minimal signature Boogie nasal tones.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

You guys are really throwing me for a loop in my amp search.

If you don't mind, where did you guys purchase the amps? I have searched far and wide including retailers and can't seem to locate one. As you mention Dave, I love that you have 3 power options and I do believe they are channel assignable, are they not?

Thanx,
Jim


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

JMann said:


> You guys are really throwing me for a loop in my amp search.
> 
> If you don't mind, where did you guys purchase the amps? I have searched far and wide including retailers and can't seem to locate one. As you mention Dave, I love that you have 3 power options and I do believe they are channel assignable, are they not?
> 
> ...


I bought mine in Brandon, MB. Not much help in Alberta.

And yes, 5w, 15w and 30w/35w, settable by channel.


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

I got mine at Mother's Music in Edmonton, they are a dealer. Also, L&M in Edmonton carry them as well. I believe they both have LSS' in stock at the moment.

Fantastic amps! I have been gigging with my LSS head for two years now and they are tone monsters for sure. If any of you Lonestar owners have been struggling with too much low end and a lack of clarity in Channel two, you might want to check out the two Reeder mods on this forum: http://forum.grailtone.com/viewforum.php?f=31

Very easy to do and it made a world of difference. 



JMann said:


> You guys are really throwing me for a loop in my amp search.
> 
> If you don't mind, where did you guys purchase the amps? I have searched far and wide including retailers and can't seem to locate one. As you mention Dave, I love that you have 3 power options and I do believe they are channel assignable, are they not?
> 
> ...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

JMann said:


> You guys are really throwing me for a loop in my amp search.
> 
> If you don't mind, where did you guys purchase the amps? I have searched far and wide including retailers and can't seem to locate one. As you mention Dave, I love that you have 3 power options and I do believe they are channel assignable, are they not?
> 
> ...


I got mine used from L&M in Stratford but it was sold new by their Toronto store. I was actually looking to see if they had a Super Sonic in stock for me to try out. Very lucky to see the LSS there.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Stevo said:


> I got mine at Mother's Music in Edmonton, they are a dealer. Also, L&M in Edmonton carry them as well. I believe they both have LSS' in stock at the moment.
> 
> Fantastic amps! I have been gigging with my LSS head for two years now and they are tone monsters for sure. If any of you Lonestar owners have been struggling with too much low end and a lack of clarity in Channel two, you might want to check out the two Reeder mods on this forum: http://forum.grailtone.com/viewforum.php?f=31
> 
> Very easy to do and it made a world of difference.


And then there were three, excellent :smilie_flagge17:

I've read about the Reeder mod and when I first got the amp was considering doing it but now that I've dialed in channel 2 I'm going to leave it stock (at least until the honeymoon is over).


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

Stevo said:


> I got mine at Mother's Music in Edmonton, they are a dealer. Also, L&M in Edmonton carry them as well. I believe they both have LSS' in stock at the moment.
> 
> Fantastic amps! I have been gigging with my LSS head for two years now and they are tone monsters for sure. If any of you Lonestar owners have been struggling with too much low end and a lack of clarity in Channel two, you might want to check out the two Reeder mods on this forum: http://forum.grailtone.com/viewforum.php?f=31
> 
> Very easy to do and it made a world of difference.


I don't know if they don't show there entire stock on line but I checked L&M, Axe on the web and didn't show any Mesa's although I am pretty sure Axe doesn't carry Mesa. Haven't tried Mother's yet.

Thanx,
Jim


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

JMann said:


> I don't know if they don't show there entire stock on line but I checked L&M, Axe on the web and didn't show any Mesa's although I am pretty sure Axe doesn't carry Mesa. Haven't tried Mother's yet.
> 
> Thanx,
> Jim


Mesa doesn't allow their products to be sold online, and there's big restrictions on advertising and pricing. They do it so that a small retailer can stock Mesa amps without fear of having a large retailer cut their throat out.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

screamingdaisy said:


> Mesa doesn't allow their products to be sold online, and there's big restrictions on advertising and pricing. They do it so that a small retailer can stock Mesa amps without fear of having a large retailer cut their throat out.


Wow, a company with values and morals! Don't hear that too often nowadays.

Is that the same reason that companies like Gibson don't allow reatailers to list their prices on-line? (Sorry - really hijacking the original thread!).


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> Wow, a company with values and morals! Don't hear that too often nowadays.
> 
> Is that the same reason that companies like Gibson don't allow reatailers to list their prices on-line? (Sorry - really hijacking the original thread!).


I think that was a way to force guitar shops to stop competing with Musicians Friend for online sales... so, pretty much the total opposite.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

screamingdaisy said:


> I think that was a way to force guitar shops to stop competing with Musicians Friend for online sales... so, pretty much the total opposite.


Yes, same result but for two very different reasons.


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah, the only store out of the three that lists and sells most of their stock online is Axe. Mother's site is very barebones but they always have Boogies (and Lonestars it seems) in stock. L&M's online sales have just started I think so their sales website is pretty limited stock-wise. They have a 1x12 LSS there right now though, well as of last week anyway.



JMann said:


> I don't know if they don't show there entire stock on line but I checked L&M, Axe on the web and didn't show any Mesa's although I am pretty sure Axe doesn't carry Mesa. Haven't tried Mother's yet.
> 
> Thanx,
> Jim


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SWXmGLcUVY

Sorry for the mindless noodling... I'm a rhythm player, not so good at the weedely-weedely-wee stuff.

This one's Les Paul -> LSS -> Delay (in loop). I'm switching back and forth between a Carbon Copy and TTE. This one is clean guitar only, however I'll work on more clips later.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

screamingdaisy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SWXmGLcUVY
> 
> Sorry for the mindless noodling... I'm a rhythm player, not so good at the weedely-weedely-wee stuff.
> 
> This one's Les Paul -> LSS -> Delay (in loop). I'm switching back and forth between a Carbon Copy and TTE. This one is clean guitar only, however I'll work on more clips later.


Great stuff. Love the tone. Surprised how good the CC sounds. :bow:


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

davetcan said:


> Great stuff. Love the tone. Surprised how good the CC sounds. :bow:


The battery was starting to go... it's not normally quite that murky. I never picked up on it until today when the volume started dropping off fast.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

As a matter of interest what does your combo weigh? Do you really need the casters?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Dave, any chance I could have a go on that LSS with the hamer and my OD at some point?

I don't need a new amp, but it's always nice to hear something i wouldnt otherwise get to hear (especially with my own stuff!).

I do enjoy me a good mesa


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

davetcan said:


> As a matter of interest what does your combo weigh? Do you really need the casters?


The book says ~60lbs.

No, I don't need them.... but I want them anyway. :smile:


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Budda said:


> Dave, any chance I could have a go on that LSS with the hamer and my OD at some point?
> 
> I don't need a new amp, but it's always nice to hear something i wouldnt otherwise get to hear (especially with my own stuff!).
> 
> I do enjoy me a good mesa


I'll think about it :smile:

Still doing a lot of work in the basement but i should get it cleared away a bit before you leave for the summer. When is school over?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

screamingdaisy said:


> The book says ~60lbs.
> 
> No, I don't need them.... but I want them anyway. :smile:


Damn that's pretty heavy . Glad my old back only has to put up with the head. :smile:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I have about a month left  - may be staying in london, maybe not... gotta sort that out lol. If you happen to be a wiz with setting up stoptail/TOM guitars, perhaps you would like to sample the new hamer (hint hint wink wink lol)

back on topic: post more clips of those LS's people


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

davetcan said:


> Damn that's pretty heavy . Glad my old back only has to put up with the head. :smile:


Damn.... I thought it was actually kinda light.

My last Boogie combo was a Mark III w/ EVM-12L and no casters.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

screamingdaisy said:


> Damn.... I thought it was actually kinda light.


Believe me, the older you get ....... :smile:


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey all you lucky LSS owners. :wave:

I can't seem to find any LSS's for sale on line to get an estimate on the cost of a new/used one. I have a line in the water on a 1x12 for $1195 US plus shipping from the States. I did notice one sold on TGP for $1350 incl. shipping but who knows what it actually sold for. Idk, I think $1195 seems fair. Does that seem reasonable to you guys? 

Thanx,
Jim


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

JMann said:


> Hey all you lucky LSS owners. :wave:
> 
> I can't seem to find any LSS's for sale on line to get an estimate on the cost of a new/used one. I have a line in the water on a 1x12 for $1195 US plus shipping from the States. I did notice one sold on TGP for $1350 incl. shipping but who knows what it actually sold for. Idk, I think $1195 seems fair. Does that seem reasonable to you guys?
> 
> ...


Sounds very reasonable. I paid $1300 Canadian for the head taxes included. It was 1 year old.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

That was a pretty decent price on the head version. Where did you pick that up, Dave? 

Jim


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

JMann said:


> That was a pretty decent price on the head version. Where did you pick that up, Dave?
> 
> Jim


L&M in Stratford.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks guys for all the info on the LSS. I was ready to snag one from TGP but during my reasearch I received an email from ukee that his Budda SD18 was back up for sale. Within Canada, cheaper, a fellow GC'er and I had expressed interest in his amp before. So I bought it. Still, I can't help but think an LSS is somewhere in my future.:smilie_flagge17:

Thanx,
Jim


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Cab arrived today, of course I forgot to order a wiring harness.


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

davetcan said:


> Cab arrived today, of course I forgot to order a wiring harness.


Who built the cab?


----------

